# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Τελικός Ενισχυτής] Service SCOTT 480

## east electronics

Παμε να κανουμε μια αναφορα σε ενα θεμα οπου στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση το θεμα δεν ειναι ο ενισχυτης ( μια και ο συγκεκριμενος δεν ειναι κατι παραπανω απο εναν Pioneer SA8500 II  ) και κατα πασα πιθανοτητα εχει παραχθει στο ιδιο φασον εργοστασιο . 

Τα γνωστα προβλημα σε πυκνωτες αλλα κυριως σε καθαριοτητες και εκει ειναι το θεμα που θα ηθελα να σταθουμε αυτην την φορα . 

--Ειναι πολυ ασχημο να παραδινουμε μηχανηματα σε πελατες βρωμικα .
--Πρεπει να γνωριζουμε την σωστη χρηση των χημικων που υπαρχουν διαθεσιμα για την δουλεια μας . 


Τα προβληματα που αντιμετωπιζουμε στα αναλογικα ηλεκτρονικα σε ποτενσιομετρα και διακοπτες ειναι τρια . 

1) καθε μηχανικο μερος θελει λιπανση 
2) καθε στρωμα ανθρακα μαζευει βρωμα 
3) καθε επαργυργη επαφη η δρομεας  οξειδωνεται οπως ακριβως μαυριζουν τα ασημικα της γιαγιας . 

Τα διαθεσιμα σπρευ  κοκκινο Της Philips και αλλα αντιστοιχα ειναι βασισμενα σε πετρελαιο το οποιο ναι μεν εχουν υψηλη δυνατοτητα καθαρισμου αλλα απο την αλλη το πετρελαιο  καιει οτιδηποτε πλαστικο βρει μπροστα του με πολυ καταστροφικα αποτελεσματα  και συν οτι το λαδι λειτουργει σαν μαγνητης για την σκονη με επισης καταστροφικα αποτελεσματα . 

Επισης τα υπολοιματα των σπρευ κοντακτ συχνα ειναι αγωγιμα και αν δεν πλυθουν καλα η μικρες χωρητικοτητες και αντιστασεις που δημιουργουν πανω στην πλακετα ευκολα μπορει να δημιουργησουν προβληματα . 

Αρα αν χρησιμοποιησουμε οποιο κοντακτ σπρευ το οποιο εχει μεσα λαδι μετα υποχρεωτικα πρεπει να πλυνουμε τα παντα με σπρευ βενζινης η  οποιοδηποτε αλλο απολιπαντικο . Εγω χρησιμοποιω συχνα σπρευ υψηλης πιεσης για καρμπυρατερ αυτοκινητων . 

Φυσικα μετα απο αυτο ο δικοπτης η το ποτενσιομετρο ειναι απολυτα στεγνο και καθαρο πλην ομως ξερο και χρειαζεται λιπανση οπου ενα τσικ με WD40 το οποιο επισης πρεπει να φυσηξουμε με αερα απο κομπρεσερ ωστε να φυγει και την λιπανση να την παρεχουν τα ελαχιστα υπολειματα . 

Δυστυχως τα παραπανω λυνουν μονο τα δυο απο τα τρια προβληματα και το βασικοτερο που ειναι ο οξειδωμενος και μαυρισμενος επαργυρος δρομεας δεν καθαριζονται με κανενα απο τα παραπανω χημικα ουτε με βενζινη ουτε με αιθερα ουτε με τιποτα .Νεοτερα κοντακτ της BISON  καθως και το Deoxit  κανουν καπως δουλεια  αλλα στην ουσια πρεπει να αδειασεις ενα μπουκαλι και να δουλευεις τον διακοπτη μια ωρα για να καθαρισει καλα . 

Εδω και 4 χρονια για την δουλεια αυτη χρησιμοπουμε μηχανημα υπερηχων για αυτη την δουλεια το οποιο εχει μηδεν φθορα και εκπληκτικα αποτελεσματα οπως θα φανει στις φωτογραφιες αλλα κοστιζει 1200 ευρω συν την μετατροπη που θελει για να γινει απο οδοντιατρικο  ..ηλεκτρονικο .... 

Η μεγαλυτερη παγιδα που πεφτουν οι περισσοτεροι ειναι οτι ενω ριχνουν καποιο σπρευ δεν το πλενουν ποτε λειτουργει εκεινη την στιγμη και μετα απο λιγο ξανακανει τα ιδια και πολλες φορες χειροτερα ....

Φυσικα ολα τα παραπανω ισχυουν για τα απο μεσα δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε και τα απεξω !!!

Enjoy  καθαριοτητες ...Παρασκευης 


*ΠΡΙΝ*








*META*

----------

AKHS (05-10-13), bchris (14-10-13), ezizu (05-10-13), Δημήτρης104 (05-10-13)

----------


## east electronics

Εδω καποιος μπορει να δει τον κεντρικο διακοπτη επιλογης ηχειων  την οξειδωση του αργυρου  και πως ειναι ο διακοπτης πριν και μετα τους υπερηχους . σε αυτον τον διακοπτη 8 μπουκαλια σπρευ να ριξεις δεν θα αλλαξει απολυτως τιποτα .

----------

bchris (14-10-13), ezizu (05-10-13)

----------


## east electronics

Εδω ειναι οι επαφες μιας πλακετας 40 τουλαχιστον ετων επαργυρες απο ενισχυτη MARANTZ 2275  επισης πριν και μετα την επεξεργασια  και καθαρισμο με υπερηχους . 

*ΠΡΙΝ*





*META*

----------

AKHS (05-10-13), bchris (14-10-13), ezizu (05-10-13), nikolasswts (06-10-13)

----------


## east electronics

Μολις τωρα προσεξα οτι ο SCOTT  εχει λογαριθμικα VU meters  τα οποια σημαινει οτι δειχουν πολυ ωραια σε ολη την διαδρομη της ισχυος και στην ουσια πρεχουν σωστοτερες μετρησεις ενω το οργανο ειναι ενεργο σε ολη την διαδρομη . Οπτικα ειναι υπεροχο .


Μονο η TEchnics  απο οτι θυμαμαι το εχει κανει αυτο στα αναλογικα της οργανα ...

Κορυφαιο !!!

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## jim philips

Γεια σου ρε Σακη με τα ωραια σου!!

----------


## geostrom

μπραβο δουλεια της κουτας έγινε   
Σακη αυτο ειναι διαφορετικό η κάνει την ίδια  δουλεια 
http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...oducts_id=6159

----------


## Thansavv

> Εδω καποιος μπορει να δει τον κεντρικο διακοπτη επιλογης ηχειων  την οξειδωση του αργυρου  και πως ειναι ο διακοπτης πριν και μετα τους υπερηχους . σε αυτον τον διακοπτη 8 μπουκαλια σπρευ να ριξεις δεν θα αλλαξει απολυτως τιποτα .


Γεια σου Σάκη,
το διακόπτη τον έβαλες σε κάποιο δοχείο με υγρό? Πως είναι η συσκευή υπερήχων που χρησιμοποίησες?

----------


## xsterg

επίσης οταν λετε μετατροπη τι εννοειτε? απο οτι ξερω δεν μπορει να γινει καποια μετατροπη στο μπανιο υπερηχων. διαφωτιστε μας αν ξερετε περισσοταρα.

----------


## JOUN

Αυτη την απορια εχω κα εγω Θαναση..Φαινεται οτι δεν ξεκολλησε απο εκει που ηταν αλλα καθαριστηκε επι τοπου..

----------


## nyannaco

Προφανώς ο Σάκης δεν μιλάει για μπάνιο. Είπε για οδοντιατρικό μηχάνημα, λογικά με κάτι σαν probe με το οποίο μπορεί να κατευθύνει τη δέσμη των υπερήχων εκεί που θέλει.

----------


## east electronics

Ακριβως ..Αγορασαμε οδοντιατρικο μηχανημα υπερηχων καναμε μετατροπη στο probe  και φυσικα στην συχνοτητα . Για μπανιο δεν εχω δοκιμασει ποτε δεν ξερω πως δουλευει αλλα απο την αλλη πρεπει για μπανι να το βγαλεις το εξαρτημα  και να το τοποθετησεις μεσα προφανως μια κατασταη η οποια για μηχανηματα ηχου δεν παιζει ..Ασυμφορη και χρονοβορα 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

JOUN (07-10-13), Thansavv (07-10-13)

----------

